#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Desbloqueio ONT huawei

## victoraristides

Fala gente tudo bem ? então eu estou com algumas onts e gostaria de trocar de gpon para epon ou xpon 

modelos hg8145v5 preta
hg8245w5-6t 

a hg8145 consegui a firmware que deixa com a acesso web azul , (commom)
e a bin que a deixa epon

a hg8245w5 6t nçao consigo acesso ao shell dela pelo telnet se alguém tiver algo que libere a shell´s dela e puder me dar uma luz

----------


## josuewfc

ola boa tarde, eu tenho as firmware EPON, GPON e XPON, voce pode entrar em contato comigo que podemos negociar

----------


## josuewfc

Olá a todos, eu tenho as firmware dos modens
HG8145V5
HG8145V5-v2
EG8145V5
EG8245V5
HG8145Q2
HG8245W5-6T
XPON, GPON e EPON
QUEM PRECISAR E SO ME CHAMAR NO TELEGRAM ou WHATSAPP +5527992021075

Hello everyone, I have the firmware of the modems
HG8145V5
HG8145V5-v2
EG8145V5
EG8245V5
HG8145Q2
HG8245W5-6T
XPON, GPON and EPON
WHO NEED IT AND JUST CALL ME ON TELEGRAM or WHATSAPP +5527992021075

https://wa.me/message/F26TN2PTQILOL1

----------


## josuewfc

Olá a todos, eu tenho as firmware dos modens
HG8145V5
HG8145V5-v2
EG8145V5
EG8245V5
HG8145Q2
HG8245W5-6T
XPON, GPON e EPON
QUEM PRECISAR E SO ME CHAMAR NO TELEGRAM ou WHATSAPP +5527992021075

Hello everyone, I have the firmware of the modems
HG8145V5
HG8145V5-v2
EG8145V5
EG8245V5
HG8145Q2
HG8245W5-6T
XPON, GPON and EPON
WHO NEED IT AND JUST CALL ME ON TELEGRAM or WHATSAPP +5527992021075

https://wa.me/message/F26TN2PTQILOL1

----------


## jacksonlisboa

ola vc consiguil resolver se consiguil passa pra mim o firmaweew pelo whats 71997434269

----------


## josuewfc

Olá a todos, eu tenho as firmware dos modens
HG8145V5
HG8145V5-v2
EG8145V5
EG8245V5
HG8145Q2
HG8245W5-6T
XPON, GPON e EPON
QUEM PRECISAR E SO ME CHAMAR NO TELEGRAM ou WHATSAPP +5527992021075

Hello everyone, I have the firmware of the modems
HG8145V5
HG8145V5-v2
EG8145V5
EG8245V5
HG8145Q2
HG8245W5-6T
XPON, GPON and EPON
WHO NEED IT AND JUST CALL ME ON TELEGRAM or WHATSAPP +5527992021075

https://wa.me/message/F26TN2PTQILOL1

----------

